# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #142 Never from Obstinacy take the Wrong Side because your Opponent has ant

## Admin

Aphorism #142 Never from Obstinacy take the Wrong Side because your Opponent has ant

You begin the fight already beaten and must soon take to flight in disgrace. With bad weapons one can never win. It was astute in the opponent to seize the better side first: it would be folly to come lagging after with the worst. Such obstinacy is more dangerous in actions than in words, for action encounters more risk than talk. ÂTis the common failing of the obstinate that they lose the true by contradicting it, and the useful byquarrelling with it. The sage never places himself on the side of passion, but espouses the cause of right, either discovering it first or improving it later. If the enemy is a fool, he will in such a case turn round to follow the opposite and worse way. Thus the only way to drive him from the better course is to take it yourself, for his folly will cause him to desert it, and his obstinacy be punished for so doing.   


More...

----------

